# Which Calvin Work for a Paper?



## CharlieJ (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh, some of you will like this one. I have to do an analysis of one of Calvin's shorter works for a class. I have no idea which one to choose, though something with a clear running argument is good. So help me out here, Calvin buffs.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Sep 3, 2009)

Couple of the more well-known, for suggestions:

--Necessity of Reforming the Church

--Short Treatise on the Holy Supper


----------



## CharlieJ (Sep 3, 2009)

Maybe if I had added a poll, I would have gotten more responses. Oh well.


----------

